# LICQ unter SuSE8.2



## Taigatrommel (27. August 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe SuSE8.2 auf meinem Rechner installiert und möchte gerne LICQ betreiben. Nur welche Einstellungen müssen getroffen werden? Ins Internet wähle ich mich über einen Proxy (Jana Server) ein. Welche Ports braucht der login.icq.com? Wenn ich diesen Wert ändere, ändert LICQ diesen wieder in irgendeinen Standardport um. Warum?
Desweiteren wird unter LICQ nur HTTPS angeboten. Welche Einstellungen sind hier notwending?
Vielen Dank


----------

